# Protokolle ... “erarbeiten”



## ebulerdo

Buenas.

El contexto trata sobre una adolescente de diecisiete años a la que la Gestapo sometió a interrogatorios. Ella recuerda:

_In vielen langen nicht einfachen Vernehmungen die sich in die Nachte erstreckten, war es besonders ein geschulter Berliner Jesuit, der vor Wut raste, *dass er keine anderen Protokolle und dann noch von einer 17 Jahrigen “erarbeiten” kannte*._

Entiendo que durante muchos de aquellos duros e interminables interrogatorios, que a veces se alargaban hasta la madrugada, solía haber cierto jesuita berlinés muy instruido que se enfurecía porque ¿qué? ¿Qué era lo que le ponía furioso? Ni siquiera entiendo si el jesuita era uno de los interrogadores, que se enfurecía porque no conseguía arrancar una confesión de una adolescente, o si era otro de los interrogados, molesto porque a ella le dieran un trato diferente. 

«Protokolle» son «protocolos», pero esa es una palabra tan ambigua... Y ¿por qué aparece «erarbeiten» entre comillas?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Alemanita

Bueno, en primer lugar creo que copiaste mal al final, seguro que dice konnte y no kannte.

... que no podía levantar otras actas y que estaba enfurecido porque las que levantaba encima eran las que se referían a una chica de diecisiete años.

Está entre comillas porque parece que el autor no sabe encontrar las palabras justas. Es decir, yo no le veo otro motivo que esto, subrayar que usa 'elaborar' porque no se le ocurre otra palabra más apropiada.

Tengo entendido que traduces aproximadamente y no metiéndote demasiado en detalles. (Lo digo por tu respuesta en el hilo die geborgten Häuser). Por lo tanto, espero que esto te sirva.


----------



## ebulerdo

Buenas, Alemanita:

Muchas gracias, tus respuestas me han sido de mucha ayuda.

Entonces, si lo he entendido bien, lo que le molestaba a este señor era tener que levantar actas de interrogatorios a una adolescente, supongo que consideraba que tenía cosas más importantes que hacer, sobre todo si los interrogatorios se alargaban hasta la madrugada. Por favor, corrígeme si me equivoco.

Normalmente sí intento traducir con exactitud, pero el alemán no es lo mío.  Esto es un favor, no un trabajo, y son solo tres o cuatro páginas manuscritas (de ahí la confusión de «konnte» por «kannte», gracias por señalármelo). Ya me quedan muy pocas dudas, que estoy dosificando para no inundar el foro.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Alemanita

ebulerdo said:


> Entonces, si lo he entendido bien, lo que le molestaba a este señor era tener que levantar actas de interrogatorios a una adolescente, supongo que consideraba que tenía cosas más importantes que hacer, sobre todo si los interrogatorios se alargaban hasta la madrugada. Por favor, corrígeme si me equivoco.



Así es, lo entendiste bien: especialmente ese hombre era el que se enfurecía.

Oye, ahora que mencionas lo de manuscrito: No será que en vez de _Jesuit_ ahí ponga *Jurist*?? Porque me parece muy raro que un jesuita participe de interrogatorios nazi...

Un saludo.


----------



## ebulerdo

Tienes razón, es extraño, por eso pensaba que quizá se trataba de otro de los detenidos, pero no, está claro que pone «Jesuit». En las reglas no he visto que esté prohibido insertar imágenes, así que adjunto aquí el fragmento en cuestión:




Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.

(Voy a aprovechar esta imagen para abrir otro hilo preguntando un detalle ortográfico).


----------



## Alemanita

Sí, ebulerdo, después de ver el manuscrito original te doy toda la razón de que dice Jesuit; se reconoce por la rayita encima de la u. Es muy enigmático.


----------

